# Just picked up a '93 Sentra GA16 and I installed Nitrous



## TRINIOUTLAW (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm only going to run a 50 shot wet and wanted to know if I should make any timing adjustments and I think i'm going to be needing new clutch any recommendations?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wrong section, someone move it.. please dont double post


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sizzearch


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

If your timing is advanced then set it back maybe even retard it a little and YES you probly will need a new clutch if you plan on spraying alot....


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

TRINIOUTLAW said:


> I'm only going to run a 50 shot wet and wanted to know if I should make any timing adjustments and I think i'm going to be needing new clutch any recommendations?


#1 WET OR DRY?
if dry you need a new fuel pump for anything over 75 shot.
#2 where is your switch mounted? careful if you put it on the petal and make sure it dont catch on te carpet.
#3 i have had no problem with my act clutch and my 100 shot.
#4 and you did put it after the maf? i did not my first install and froze the maf.


----------



## TRINIOUTLAW (Jun 1, 2004)

pearl200sxse said:


> #1 WET OR DRY?
> if dry you need a new fuel pump for anything over 75 shot.
> #2 where is your switch mounted? careful if you put it on the petal and make sure it dont catch on te carpet.
> #3 i have had no problem with my act clutch and my 100 shot.
> #4 and you did put it after the maf? i did not my first install and froze the maf.


I think I stated 50 shot WET in the original thread, so does this mean the stock fuel pump will handle it? and no timing adjustments needs to be made?
The arming switch is mounted in the car and the activation switch is on the throttle..it seems to be fine no problems with it catching on the carpet.
So ACT does sell a clutch kit for the '93 SE Sentra?
NO I didn't put it before the MAF


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

no you will not need a new fuel pump, because a wet kit suplies the extra fuel needed thats why it is called wet, a dry kit needs more fuel so it makes the injectors and everything else supply the fuel so you need a bigger fuel pump maybe even injectors if you use DRY....so you will be alright....there is a big long sticky on www.sr20forum.com in this same section, read it and you will learn everything you need to know.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> no you will not need a new fuel pump, because a wet kit suplies the extra fuel needed thats why it is called wet, a dry kit needs more fuel so it makes the injectors and everything else supply the fuel so you need a bigger fuel pump maybe even injectors if you use DRY....so you will be alright....there is a big long sticky on www.sr20forum.com in this same section, read it and you will learn everything you need to know.


i know thats what i said...theres no place to put the switch on the throttle body without hitting the butterfly. or hitting important pieces. the walboro fuel pump works grrrrreat! no starvation for my baby! mine is hooked up to a push button that is corded. mine kept sticking to the carpet. so i decided to stick to the mushroom switch. have fun, and keep the bottle filled. you never know when some civic wishes to get pimp slapped.


----------

